# Buserelin and Puregon



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

hi,

I've been put on a course of buserelin nasal spray and puregon injections but, having read further information on them, I can't understand why.

I have had the basic tests done and they found that I ovulate and dh's sperm is great but there is a hostile environment. My understanding is that the Buserelin shuts my system down and the Puregon artificially stimulates the ovaries to produce eggs, but as I'm doing this anyway why would I be put on this treatment?


Chux


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

chux said:


> hi,
> 
> I've been put on a course of buserelin nasal spray and puregon injections but, having read further information on them, I can't understand why.
> 
> ...


All clinics use this treatment now so that they can control their workload and standardise (to a certain extent) the response form patients.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

